# Musky Fishing Report Westbranch....



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I camped up there Friday, Saturday and Sunday. The lake was way up, but we got out all three days and had action. I boated 2, lost 1 and had about 5 follows. Not bad for a lake I had only been on once before back in 2017. I can't wait to go back!! Main lake water temps were 70 - 73. Found fish mostly in 14-18 fow relating to weeds. Also, helped a kayaker net his first musky. He was pretty excited and grateful that I helped him out. 

Here's a bit of footage from the trip.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice work...nice video. Love it out there. I like that net of yours. You definitely got it right with WESTBRANCH being 1 of the hottest lakes in Ohio for muskie. Haven't fished much this year do to work and all. 

...much love for the <branch>

Stay twisted. 

Don


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks, I just upgraded the net bag this year. It's tenfold better than the old one. Nice musky ya got pictured there!


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I was out in the canoe last night bass fishing. Chartreuse and white spinner bait. Had a BIG musky on for a moment. Head was the size of a dang shovel.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good trip ! Dont let the muddy water in that lake bother you . Those fish up there dont mind it at all .


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bulldawg said:


> Looks like you guys had a good trip ! Dont let the muddy water in that lake bother you . Those fish up there dont mind it at all .


Thanks! It was fun. I think I might do that every year in June!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...shoot June is good...1 week after ice out can be insane. I shore fish and have had crazy success off the rocks @ the dam. April is prime time for me at least. Big girls close to shore and no high weeds ... throwing lures that are meant for walleye...lol

...try it you might like it!

Tight lines.

Don.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Nice! -Tim


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

I Am not trying to start a debate here. Just want a simple opinion from you west branch guys. I know this has been discussed. I know its been argued. I know there are differing opinions. Ive already recieved one opinion from one musky angler. But, is the water temp to high for musky fishing at west branch? Are you guys still going after them with a low mortality rate? I know now that the berlin water temp at the dam and river has shot over 80. Im not for sure how different west branch is.


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

christopher sibert said:


> I Am not trying to start a debate here. Just want a simple opinion from you west branch guys. I know this has been discussed. I know its been argued. I know there are differing opinions. Ive already recieved one opinion from one musky angler. But, is the water temp to high for musky fishing at west branch? Are you guys still going after them with a low mortality rate? I know now that the berlin water temp at the dam and river has shot over 80. Im not for sure how different west branch is.


Edit not the river. River has stayed low 70


----------



## mchewyw (Mar 31, 2015)

What is the water temp at WB right now? I'm not terribly knowledgeable on the subject, but I know that there are other factors than temperature that affect the mortality rate, dissolved oxygen content being the biggest. I haven't been out there in over a month, but all I can say is that reducing the handling time and using the proper tools (net, hooks, pliers, etc.) will all help the fish when the water gets warm


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

mchewyw said:


> What is the water temp at WB right now? I'm not terribly knowledgeable on the subject, but I know that there are other factors than temperature that affect the mortality rate, dissolved oxygen content being the biggest. I haven't been out there in over a month, but all I can say is that reducing the handling time and using the proper tools (net, hooks, pliers, etc.) will all help the fish when the water gets warm


https://v2.wqdatalive.com/public/15
83 at surface
In the river below Berlin....musky anglers in the know target them there in summer...as some seek the cooler water


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

If there was a problem with delayed mortality there would be dead muskies floating all over the lake, just have the proper handling gear and get them released ASAP


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

christopher sibert said:


> I Am not trying to start a debate here. Just want a simple opinion from you west branch guys. I know this has been discussed. I know its been argued. I know there are differing opinions. Ive already recieved one opinion from one musky angler. But, is the water temp to high for musky fishing at west branch? Are you guys still going after them with a low mortality rate? I know now that the berlin water temp at the dam and river has shot over 80. Im not for sure how different west branch is.


I dont know the answer to your specific question,but just wanted to say,from following crittergitters posts. If he thought he might be harming them by catching them,he wouldn't be catching them. It has gotten hotter since this post was started.
And I understand your not calling him out,an just looking for a answer(lol or trolling but I doubt that). But just wanted to toss that out there,for crittergitters sake.........


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

I


Zanderis said:


> https://v2.wqdatalive.com/public/15
> 83 at surface
> In the river below Berlin....musky anglers in the know target them there in summer...as some seek the cooler water


h


Zanderis said:


> https://v2.wqdatalive.com/public/15
> 83 at surface
> In the river below Berlin....musky anglers in the know target them there in summer...as some seek the cooler water





Saugeyefisher said:


> I dont know the answer to your specific question,but just wanted to say,from following crittergitters posts. If he thought he might be harming them by catching them,he wouldn't be catching them. It has gotten hotter since this post was started.
> And I understand your not calling him out,an just looking for a answer(lol or trolling but I doubt that). But just wanted to toss that out there,for crittergitters sake.........


NOPE i am not calling out his post. I had a feeling that it could potentially backlash (it is sort of a sensitive subject) but i really just wanna know what the west branch guys think themselves. Its a total back and forth subject. I wanna go. Actually, im here. Just at a horrible time. Heat, holiday weekend. Etc. also I didnt bring a boat. So today i did a little bit of bass fishing and scouting. And there was hardly nobody out there. I seen one boat trolling the dam. And one boat trolling right off west branch state park. (i think trolling). They could have been walleye fishing. Damn big net though. so far everybody has said its fine as long as you handle them properly. not even taking them out of the water maybe even. Did more driving and looking around today then fishing. How do people get on the dam to Fish? I notice there would be alot of walking through woods for some spots. Next time ill have a boat. I know what to expect now. What to bring as far as that goes. And as a couple side notes holy crap there are some horrible roads down here. And multi million dollar houses all over. It reminds me of down by the cumberland river in ky where i visit family. Couple of them musky fish it to.


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I dont know the answer to your specific question,but just wanted to say,from following crittergitters posts. If he thought he might be harming them by catching them,he wouldn't be catching them. It has gotten hotter since this post was started.
> And I understand your not calling him out,an just looking for a answer(lol or trolling but I doubt that). But just wanted to toss that out there,for crittergitters sake.........


Also, my thing with bringing this up is that i really want to catch one. Or atleast try to just to say i did it. But, i dont want to kill a fish. A big fish at that.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

christopher sibert said:


> Also, my thing with bringing this up is that i really want to catch one. Or atleast try to just to say i did it. But, i dont want to kill a fish. A big fish at that.


Try the northeast corner off Rock Springs Road....from the bridge to the first set of bays for your musky try.


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Try the northeast corner off Rock Springs Road....from the bridge to the first set of bays for your musky try.


I will have a look into that buddy thanks for the advice.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

christopher sibert said:


> I
> 
> h
> 
> ...


to fish the dam park in the parking lot on wayland road and walk along the dam and walk down the rocks. I think its the same road that the east boat ramp is on, just park in the lot instead of driving toward the boat launch. Follow the signs that lead to the east boat launch


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 313003


there it is, for fishing the dam


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

chrisrf815 said:


> to fish the dam park in the parking lot on wayland road and walk along the dam and walk down the rocks. I think its the same road that the east boat ramp is on, just park in the lot instead of driving toward the boat launch. Follow the signs that lead to the east boat launch


Thanks a lot sir


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Enjoyed the vid, Good Job!. The rd going to the east ramp is Gilbert and there's a few nice homes on it, but I know(or know of) a few of those people. Most are far from "multi-million" dollar homes, owned by regular work-a-day 8 to 5'er people (like most of us) who all love the space and seclusion that area privides.(One is even a "fair"! Golfer and former league partner of mine.) The State Park/lake nearby is a huge plus, and a very "under-utilized" GEM-IMO! The striper in my avatar was taken back in the early 90's there(we caught eight that day and released all but this largest one to mount, and the smallest for the table). We(kids and I) had many great memories catching those but alas, in the infinate wisdom of the DNR, the striper program was discontinued! Now the lake is managed as a musky destination(we've caught a few of those also), but in my opinion, they don't quite compare to a 25# plus, 45" plus-Striper!(oh, the Good Ol Days!)


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

C


c. j. stone said:


> Enjoyed the vid, Good Job!. The rd going to the east ramp is Gilbert and there's a few nice homes on it, but I know(or know of) a few of those people. Most are far from "multi-million" dollar homes, owned by regular work-a-day 8 to 5'er people (like most of us) who all love the space and seclusion that area privides.(One is even a "fair"! Golfer and former league partner of mine.) The State Park/lake nearby is a huge plus, and a very "under-utilized" GEM-IMO! The striper in my avatar was taken back in the early 90's there(we caught eight that day and released all but this largest one to mount, and the smallest for the table). We(kids and I) had many great memories catching those but alas, in the infinate wisdom of the DNR, the striper program was discontinued! Now the lake is managed as a musky destination(we've caught a few of those also), but in my opinion, they don't quite compare to a 25# plus, 45" plus-Striper!(oh, the Good Ol Days!)


thats amazing. Thats why it mentions them in one of my contour books.


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> Try the northeast corner off Rock Springs Road....from the bridge to the first set of bays for your musky try.


Figured I would let you know, I did not catch one. I did however hit spots mentioned on here. Went to the dam. That spot would be great later or earlier maybe when the weeds arent as tall. Or with a weedless rig. Which as far as a musky sized weedless rig goes I had swimbaits but not the right hooks. I did end up renting a boat. That was fun. But the heat and boat traffic was crazy. Horrible time to go. But Its a straight shot there for me. And does not take long. Even though i didnt catch one I got to try out new gear and begin a new hobby within the fishing world. Just what it needs. Another angler lol. Cant wait till it cools down.


----------

